

16-year old builds Snow Day Calculator to predict snow days - sbisker
http://hubbub.wbur.org/2011/01/27/snow-day-calculator

======
sbisker
Link to the actual Snow Day Calculator:
<http://david.sukhin.com/Weather/Snowday/Auto-Snowday.htm>

